# Dolby Digital Decoder Obsolete?



## Lazy J (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a Harmon Kardon Dolby Digital Decoder (ADP303) that was used in conjunction with a HK AVR80 receiver that was purchased in the late 1990's. The receiver is going on the fritz and I am about to replace it. For those more technologically inclined, am I correct in my thinking that this digital decoder is now pretty much obsolete and of no use with today's more advanced AVR's? Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Correct. The Dolby Digital decoders were "upgrades" that kept receivers of the day from being obsolete the day after you bought a DVD player. It allowed you to buy a regular Dolby Pro Logic receiver, which were considerably cheaper than early DD receivers, and thus defer the cost of going DD. All HT receivers today handle Dolby Digital, so there is no need for an outboard decoder, nor is there a place to connect it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, you could connect it via 7.1 inputs, but you wouldn't want to. Maybe you can use it in a single-source bedroom system with an inexpensive amp?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

What the others said..

You might be able to get a few bucks for it on eBay, but I can't imagine there are too many Dolby ProLogic only recievers out there anymore. 

Of course, that's what I use in my 2 channel room right now. :nerd:


----------

